# I'm embarrassed to admit . . .



## gmcunni (Feb 15, 2012)

in the spirit of all the other useless threads lets give this a try.  what's your deep dark secret?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 15, 2012)

i watch Project Runway, even if my wife isn't around.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm in love with Taylor Swift.=)


----------



## BMac (Feb 15, 2012)

I once ran over a guy and kept driving.


----------



## vdk03 (Feb 15, 2012)

I was on skies for the first time in 12 years for the past two days and loved it, probably will buy a tele set-up for next winter instead of a new board.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't really know Dan Egan.




Posted from my fartphone using crapatalk.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm addicted to alpine zone fourms lol.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i watch Project Runway, even if my wife isn't around.



That's no secret, we all knew that.


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I'm addicted to alpine zone fourms lol.



Its OK the first step is admitting it


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2012)

I really have NEVER skied at Mount Snow, and actually hate beer


----------



## hammer (Feb 16, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I'm addicted to alpine zone fourms lol.


Yes but you made the initial decision to join...:wink:


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 16, 2012)

My SS# identifies me as being from suburban Cleveland


----------



## jaja111 (Feb 16, 2012)

Glenn said:


> I don't really know Dan Egan.



I don't really know Wayne Wong, and neither did wikipedia.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 16, 2012)

Deep powder gives me a chubby


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Deep powder gives me a chubby



:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2012)

I watch Phineas and Ferb and spongebob on a regular basis.  without my kids.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Deep powder gives me a chubby



Heck, I'm PROUD to admit that


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2012)

I like mayonnaise on my french fries


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> I like mayonnaise on my french fries



Ever dip them in blue cheese dressing? So wrong yet so good.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm proud of the embarrassing things about me.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

hammer said:


> Yes but you made the initial decision to join...:wink:



Yes and it's it one of my favorite addictions.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I'm proud of the embarrassing things about me.



I'm really proud of the fact that 99% of the population didn't have cell phones, let alone cell phones with pretty good resolution zoomable cameras and HD video recorders and quick upload speeds to the web back when I was in college or else there would be way more evidence of embarassing things about me out there!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

That I love good music,  skiing,  fast food and mj.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 16, 2012)

Scotty said:


> That I love good music,  skiing,  fast food and *mj*.



Michael Jackson? Depending on the era, that's not so terriby embarrassing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Michael Jackson? Depending on the era, that's not so terriby embarrassing.


No not Michael Jackson but he was a singer, I listened to a lot of Nirvana when I was growing up before I smoked the MJ, now love The Dead, Beatles after 1966, and lots of great jazz, rock and just good music.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2012)

i've done the mj too.  I love good music and fried food now.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 16, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I smoked the MJ



When were you at Neverland Ranch? Are you embarrassed to admit it?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> When were you at Neverland Ranch? Are you embarrassed to admit it?


I was California for a month like 10 years ago but all I did was see Jay leno show that was most I ever laughed in long time,  Robin Williams and Blue Man Group were on that night.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 16, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> When were you at Neverland Ranch? Are you embarrassed to admit it?




Post of the year! :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

If I was at Never land I would say so.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 16, 2012)

Scotty said:


> If I was at Never land I would say so.



So you're not denying that you haven't said that you weren't at Neverland at some point in the past?

Interesting.


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> So you're not denying that you haven't said that you weren't at Neverland at some point in the past?
> 
> Interesting.


You caught me ya i was their i'm actually still their i ski all those caly hills all the time,  lol.


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2012)

Did you guys ever see that south park parody?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't see youtube...is that the Mr Jefferson one? :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 17, 2012)

Nick said:


>



makes two of us.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm embarrassed to admit . . . that the picture in this post in the funny pics thread is of me. :lol:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=693729


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 17, 2012)

When I was a young airman I got busted looking at porn on a government computer.  12 hour, overnight shifts get lonely.


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2012)

Glenn said:


> I can't see youtube...is that the Mr Jefferson one? :lol:



Yup


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2012)

C-Rex said:


> When I was a young airman I got busted looking at porn on a government computer.  12 hour, overnight shifts get lonely.



I was in the air guard for six years. Never did that though lol


----------



## dennis (Feb 17, 2012)

Nick said:


> I like mayonnaise on my french fries



Me to, try a splash of vinegar and big old fat pinch of black pepper mixed up in that mayo, yum yum.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2012)

I got fried a job not for looking at porn but for having a screen saver of the Salma Hayek from Dusk to Dawn with a snake around her. That was the technical reason(IBM in Sterling Forest NY is a beautiful work site).


----------



## bigbog (Feb 17, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> I don't really know Wayne Wong, and neither did wikipedia.



Scotty...casting you away for enjoying Ms. Hayek = that is LOW!  ..talk about needing to get a life.

Non-skiing..and I apologize for the following ramble;-), but flyfishing = kind of fun in the springtime = just gets one outdoors once skiing in NewEngland is done....chalk it up to spending a little time outdoors with famous author and all the while thinking this is just a fellow flyfisherman with a nice antique of an auto.
Making this a little shorter;-)......having lost photograph of famous author of flyfishing book or two, or three(Ernie Schwiebert)..cause I opened one of his books so many times that I ripped the paper so much I just ended up tossing..of course his pic was on inside cover...of course in 1977, early May I spent a few hours talking trout flies and enjoying a beautiful early Spring day along Vermont's Battenkill River a few miles from flowing into NYS(was my home territory) with this guy in a 50s-60s style icelantic sweater and hat and this showroom black car(make??) polished chrome & all...from the 50s....and I never knew he was at the time.  Only a few years later at an annual Worcester Centrum Fishing Show did I see _this same guy_ while he's showing slides of Alaska, Chile, and Argentina.  He got a chuckle hearing how I'd worn out the paper cover..but he remembered(or said so) and said that he really enjoyed being alone without anyone watching his every move... 
Earlier this last decade(I think) he passed away...was a gracious as they come for an author...  but talk about embarrassment once I saw him for who he was...:roll:  ...but he made it all go away with a few laughs.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm a lousy fisherman.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 9, 2012)

Abubob said:


> I'm a lousy fisherman.



Me, too, but just because I'm not catching anything doesn't mean I've got anything better to do.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 9, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Me, too, but just because I'm not catching anything doesn't mean I've got anything better to do.



I've got plenty of other things to do. But - I'm lousy at them too so ...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2012)

this song is stuck in my head and i'm not bothered by it


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> this song is stuck in my head and i'm not bothered by it



That's painful. If you are not, you should be!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> That's painful. If you are not, you should be!



i kinda like the video too


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i kinda like the video too



If we are ever on a long car ride together, you do not get control of the radio. :smash:


----------

